# Die Legendäre Binger Wald Förstertour am 25.10



## Mr Cannondale (18. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt sie wieder: Die Beinharte Tour mit FÃ¶rster Bernhard Naujack durch den Binger Wald. Bernhard, selbst aktiver Mountainbiker, kennt, wie sollte es auch anders sein, sein Heimatrevier wie seine Westentasche und zeigt uns gerne seine schÃ¶nsten Trails. Die Tour, bei der auch der Naturschutzgedanke nicht zu kurz kommt, ist fÃ¼r den 25.10.2009 um 11,00 Uhr terminiert.
Zum Abschluss der Tour gibtâs natÃ¼rlich auch wieder das legendÃ¤re Wildschweinbratwurstgrillen mit Weizenbier und anderen auch Alkoholfreien GetrÃ¤nken.
Das Tempo ist moderat, so das jeder mitkommt mit ca. 40km und 600 -800hm 
Die Tour wird bis ca. 15 Uhr dauern, dann gehtâs zum Grillen mit kleinem Lagerfeuer !!
Ich freue mich auf eine groÃe Teilnehmerzahl!!
Bitte Postet frÃ¼hzeitig, damit es genug BratwÃ¼rste und GetrÃ¤nke gibt !! 

. 
Treffpunkt ist der Sportplatz in Waldalgesheim, Provinzialstrasse, Ecke Waldstraase  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...829862&sspn=0.00515,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16




Der Link zur GrillhÃ¼tte:Steinkopfweg ganz durchfahren und am Ende rechts fahren, direkt rechts ist die GrillhÃ¼tte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...22587&sspn=0.005148,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

Falls das Wetter wirklich saumÃ¤Ãig sein sollte, erfolgt die Absage um 9.00 Uhr


----------



## galli (18. Oktober 2009)

Erster!!!

Nach mehrjähriger  Clubabstinenz, werde ich mich mal wieder blicken lassen 

cu
galli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus32 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

fahren zu zweit als Gast mit. 

cu
Markus&Martina


----------



## Nicolai33 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre auch zu Zweit als Gast dabei

Bis Sonntag dann

Gruß Sascha


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## lenkkopf (20. Oktober 2009)

hallo uwe,

wir sind dann auch zu zweit dabei.

gruß zara


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Oktober 2009)

da hätt ich die Chance, den alten Gallimann noch mal auf'm bike zu sehen, und dann bin ich nicht da. Wennst net runter gefallen bist, kannst ja im November in KH mit fahren 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit den Wildschweinbratwürsten, WEizenbier und natürlich ein paar Trails...


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. Oktober 2009)

Würd auch als Gast mit fahren


----------



## aju (20. Oktober 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> da hätt ich die Chance, den alten Gallimann noch mal auf'm bike zu sehen, und dann bin ich nicht da. Wennst net runter gefallen bist, kannst ja im November in KH mit fahren



November in KH! Wann, Wo? Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei, denn Präsi und Galli auf dem Bike und das noch in KH, dass kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen Ganz wie in alten Zeiten

Grüße aus Darmstadt


----------



## radicalric (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## rumblestilz (21. Oktober 2009)

Komme (bei nicht allzu unterirdischem Wetter) auch!
Grüsse, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal an.

Gruß Michael


----------



## grosser (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch ne Wurst!

Gruß


----------



## toslson (24. Oktober 2009)

hmm, kann mann hier noch mitfahren ohne Wildtiere verspeisen zu müssen ??

LG Tosl

"Ein Jäger schützt und liebt die Natur,
wie ein Vergewaltiger sein Opfer!
"


----------



## Rockside (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, nur ist ist derzeit mein Hinterrad noch in Reparatur. So'n Mist.


----------



## Sparcy (24. Oktober 2009)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, nur ist ist derzeit mein Hinterrad noch in Reparatur. So'n Mist.



Ich dachte die Tune Naben wären doch so sehr unkaputtbar


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. Oktober 2009)

toslson schrieb:


> hmm, kann mann hier noch mitfahren ohne Wildtiere verspeisen zu müssen ??
> 
> LG Tosl
> 
> ...



Kein Problem: dann bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

dies Susi und ich der Bonsai wuerden uns auch gerne fuer die Tour anschliessen, grillen faellt fuer uns aber flach.

Bis morgen Susi und Bonsai


----------



## Boris79 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt würde ich mich als Gast anschließen.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. Oktober 2009)

So wie es aussieht, kommt morgen die Sonne raus: also bitte Sonnencreme mitbringen


----------



## Achim (25. Oktober 2009)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Tune Naben wären doch so sehr unkaputtbar



Sparccccccccccccccccccccccccccccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Netterweise hättest du doch dein Hinterrad zur Verfügung stellen können - odder? 


Gruß
Achim

@Rolf
ich könnte dir ein Hinterrad leihen - bei Interesse PN


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. Oktober 2009)

Also wirklich Sparcy, du könntest Dirty Track mit einem Hinterrad aushelfen
Ich kann die Sonne schon sehen: bis 11 Uhr kommt sie bestimmt hinter den Wolken hervor!
Bis gleich


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (25. Oktober 2009)

Da die Sonne nun mal scheint muss man das Beste daraus machen.

Ich werde auch da sein - ebenfalls mit Anerkennung dass kein Anspruch auf Würstchen besteht 

Gruß
Nicolas


----------



## Rockside (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Achim,

danke auch für dein Angebot mit dem Hinterrad. So schnell kann ich leider kein Hinterrad umbauen. Heutzutage muss dann ja auch noch die Scheibenbremse ordentlich eingestellt werden, wenn's richtig gut laufen soll.

Das Teil wird aber jetzt hoffentlich kurzfristig mit neuen Lagern und ersetztem Speichennippel, der aus der Felge gerissen war, wieder flott gemacht sein. War eigentlich als Kurzreparatur (...'dauert nur 1 Woche') geplant. Aber die Werkstätten eben.....

Bis demnächst wieder

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## rumblestilz (25. Oktober 2009)

Na dann eröffne ich mal den Feedback-Reigen: Schöne gemütliche Tour bei herrlichem Wetter. Und außer Weizenbrause zum Abschluß auch noch 1a-Rotwild-Würste! Übrigens: Hat jemand mein C1 gesehen ...?
Frank


----------



## mbonsai (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja wirklich schoen wars und auch verdammt lecker....Danke sagen Susi und Bonsai

anbei ein paar Impressionen


----------



## der wahre H. (25. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sehr schöne Runde.

Vielen Dank an die Försterfamilie für die tolle Bewirtung.

Schöne Winterzeit.

Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Tour bei herrlichem Herbstwetter!!! Als Bonus noch die leckere Bewirtung durch den Förster


----------



## grosser (25. Oktober 2009)

War sehr schön und lecker!!


----------

